# Wax finish nail polish?



## Karren (Aug 24, 2010)

Supposed to look like you dipped your finger nails in candle wax... Anyone try this new look? Will you?






Royal Flush (Wax Coat) is a dark vampy black-cherry color that dries with a candle wax like finish. Sexy, dark, and mysterious. Explore your inner dare devil. Looks great with Gingerâ€™s favorite over-sized â€œborrowing my boyfriends watchâ€ look. Also looks undeniably haute with menswear inspired pieces, rough/edgy accessories, classic cardigans, and leather leggings. - Royal Flush


----------



## Kraezinsane (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmm I actually kind of like it


----------



## akathegnat (Aug 24, 2010)

Me too...


----------



## divadoll (Aug 25, 2010)

Interesting... I may try it. My nails are never perfect so it'll look like polish but it doesn't NEED to be perfect.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 25, 2010)

Gross, no thanks. I like my cuticles clean and polish (err wax?) free.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with Lola. I don't think it looks sexy, I think it looks messy. Not my style but I suppose others might be able to rock it


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 25, 2010)

I like it. I'll prolly try it if I remember to.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah, it looks messy to me!


----------



## lolaB (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh also, Ginger + Liz kind of shot themselves in the foot when they went after a blogger who compared their polishes to Diamond Cosmetics polish, who is a private label distributor. Honestly, some of their polishes are exact dupes of DC polishes, so why pay $12 when you can pay $2??

You can read the ridiculous C&amp;D letter here

ETA: the dupe post


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 25, 2010)

Well I guess, like Ladyburd, Diamond is in for alot of new clients.


----------



## Karren (Aug 25, 2010)

I think you can use it and do a nicer job? lol


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 26, 2010)

No for me. Too thick.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 27, 2010)

I like the color, but i'm not sure i like the waxy look, it looks too thick.


----------



## DonnaD (May 7, 2013)

Yeah.  It doesn't look like she cleaned up the cuticules and maybe put it on on the thick side.  I'm betting this is a polish best put on in a couple of very thin layers.

Cult Nails just announced they're putting out a wax finish top coat.  I'm all over that!  I'll be snapping it up when it's released.



> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you can use it and do a nicer job? lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 7, 2013)

I think it's rather cool.


----------



## Tipsbymerry (May 14, 2013)

I like the look but thinking for a removing it from nails.


----------



## sharjeel (May 16, 2013)

interesting i like it,


----------



## astrick1 (May 16, 2013)

loving the look but think it would be best on the thinner side. Looks really too thick.


----------



## lissa1307 (May 16, 2013)

yea, i think if it was cleaned up and on the thinner side it might look ok, might be a good option for some nail art designs.


----------

